# Assemble yourself or get it the usual way ?



## vwad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello,

I have not learned anything related to hardware at all. But I see people offering videos regarding how to assemble the PC on youtube. How much reliable these videos are for a total novice like me to follow ?

I mean should I try assembling myself with the help of different videos from YT or will it be better if I go for regular computer hardware engineers doing it for me ?

I want to know regarding this since the feel of making your machine yourself is so amusing but at the same time, I am damn scared of jumpers, ESD and other devils of hardware engineering :scared:


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 20, 2010)

Although assembling a simple PC isn't tough, I would suggest not to do it yourself if you haven't seen anyone do it before or have no experience of fixing a RAM on a motherboard. Ideally, people buy their first PC, after sometime they open the cabinet & clean it. Then after a few days they buy a new RAM/HDD & fix it themselves. After a couple of years they open the RAM, power cables to do a thorough cleaning/fixing some errors or for upgrading. Then someday they disassemble their whole PC & assemble it again just for fun. It is at this stage that a person gets the confidence to assemble a new PC himself.

Having said that, these jumpers actually still puzzle me, I bought a 2nd HDD and fixed it with USB just because I didn't know what to with the jumpers. Can anyone please explain!!!

And yes, if you are the risk taking type you can try to assemble with the help of youtube videos. make sure you read the motherboard's instruction manual carefully before assembling. follow the instructions over there about front USB, front Audio & power & reset buttons. if you have any confusion regarding connectors like SATA/processor fan/power connector or PCIe, just keep posting, we'll try to explain with pics.


----------



## vwad (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Although assembling a simple PC isn't tough, I would suggest not to do it yourself if you haven't seen anyone do it before or have no experience of fixing a RAM on a motherboard. Ideally, people buy their first PC, after sometime they open the cabinet & clean it. Then after a few days they buy a new RAM/HDD & fix it themselves. After a couple of years they open the RAM, power cables to do a thorough cleaning/fixing some errors or for upgrading. Then someday they disassemble their whole PC & assemble it again just for fun. It is at this stage that a person gets the confidence to assemble a new PC himself.
> 
> Having said that, these jumpers actually still puzzle me, I bought a 2nd HDD and fixed it with USB just because I didn't know what to with the jumpers. Can anyone please explain!!!
> 
> And yes, if you are the risk taking type you can try to assemble with the help of youtube videos. make sure you read the motherboard's instruction manual carefully before assembling. follow the instructions over there about front USB, front Audio & power & reset buttons. if you have any confusion regarding connectors like SATA/processor fan/power connector or PCIe, just keep posting, we'll try to explain with pics.



Thanks. WOW Very exclusive reply. I guess I will go for it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah..me too learned like that.Now I assemble PC's for my friends.I use motherboard manual to fix jumpers.


----------



## mumblehere (Jul 20, 2010)

anything to do with jumpers, i didnt do anythin


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 20, 2010)

forget about jumpers. For a assembling a simple PC jumpers do not come into play  , I think.


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2010)

Believe me it is awesome to assemble your own system. Gives a real 'high'. It is really not that complicated. I think there are two points where you can go wrong. If you dock the CPU incorrectly (damaged pins), and if you plug in an EPS 12V 4 PIN into a 6 PIN PEG connector or vice-versa since they are grooved quite similar. Everything else, cannot JUST fit in incorrectly. All the parts / connectors (RAM/GPU/SATA connectors, ATX 20+4 pin, molex, HDD power connectors) are grooved so you cannot force fit. All mother boards come with a detailed manual / schematics which help a lot. Basically have an open net connection when assembling, keep the manual open, lots of patience and you should be fine. First time around it took me like 10-12 hours to assemble mine, but was worth it. Yes, the HDD light, on/off/reset jumpers are 'slightly' complicated, but the mother board diagram examples it perfect. if you can read and comprehend assembling is fun. Why pay the local idiots to do it, I would never trust them with expensive equipment. Honestly they know jack about what they are doing, plus they rough-handle the equipment.

Let me know if you are interested, can write up a detailed guide.


----------



## vwad (Jul 20, 2010)

asigh said:


> Believe me it is awesome to assemble your own system. Gives a real 'high'. It is really not that complicated. I think there are two points where you can go wrong. If you dock the CPU incorrectly (damaged pins), and if you plug in an EPS 12V 4 PIN into a 6 PIN PEG connector or vice-versa since they are grooved quite similar. Everything else, cannot JUST fit in incorrectly. All the parts / connectors (RAM/GPU/SATA connectors, ATX 20+4 pin, molex, HDD power connectors) are grooved so you cannot force fit. All mother boards come with a detailed manual / schematics which help a lot. Basically have an open net connection when assembling, keep the manual open, lots of patience and you should be fine. First time around it took me like 10-12 hours to assemble mine, but was worth it. Yes, the HDD light, on/off/reset jumpers are 'slightly' complicated, but the mother board diagram examples it perfect. if you can read and comprehend assembling is fun. Why pay the local idiots to do it, I would never trust them with expensive equipment. Honestly they know jack about what they are doing, plus they rough-handle the equipment.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested, can write up a detailed guide.



Wow !! That certainly boosted my confidence !! Thanks !! Once I decide, finalise my system, I will let you know, if it is OK with you by PM or else in this thread. Then I will be very grateful if you can arrange a tutorial specific for that.

That brings me to a point, how about an exclusive tutorial all-inclusive sort of by all the stalwarts over here on this subject ?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 20, 2010)

I completely agree with everyone...I didn't assemble mine becuz I was a noob at comps when I purchased that but then after getting hands-on exp cleaning/upgrading it I got confidence. Assembled couple of systems for my friends...good thing about assembling is you can't do it wrong. just do not force it...you cannot fix the ram wrongly...it won't just fit...same goes for all the wires in the respective ports.it looks like if you are a little careful, everything just seem to "fall" in its own place... 
it is like USB...you can plug it in one particular way and not the other...


----------



## static_x (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with asigh..why pay anyone when you can do it yourself...just follow the motherboard's manual....as asigh has already said..you need to be careful with the EPS 12V 4 PIN connection..everything else is quite simple...Also installing the processor's fan is little tricky...but for that you can follow the processor's manual and it will guide you how to do that....I would rather suggest you to do it urself...it will not only boost your confidence but also make you feel good....for any further help you can post your queries here so that we can help you...


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2010)

Plus if you have assembled it your self, you always have the computer internals on your mind. You will know what is a weak point/what needs to be worked upon later. The in and out is with you. More control over the hardware. Love it...!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 20, 2010)

oh! that 4 pin connector! gave me nightmares once, I confused it with the CPU fan connector and it took me an hour to figure out why it won't go in. I don't know the names of all those connectors, so I suppose you are talking about the 4 pin part in the motherboard's 24pin power connector.
jumpers come into play only when one has 2 or more HDDs, for a single one, it's fine. And the RAM, yes, it can't go in wrongly, but I feel it doesn't want to go in correctly either. When I start forcing it, I feel the motherboard will break before it falls into place.

I haven't ever assembled a full system but have seen my brother do it. I have plugged in HDDs, RAMs, DVD drives, changed SMPS but haven't ever dealt with the front panel connectors and may be will never do. Coz I hate taking risks & am afraid of damaging things. But I've seen people who are much less afraid than me. For one, my brother would never think twice before opening the cabinet if there was some problem. But with me, first thing that happens is that my heart rate trebles as soon as a problem crops up for which I need to open the cabinet. and that happens often, sometimes PC doesn't boot, some times fan not working, overheating, power button not working etc. etc. I feel relaxed only after I have closed the cabinet & and the PC boots up normally.

For a successful assembly, it's necessary to have a good motherboard with a good instruction manual. Instruction manuals are quite detailed for all manufacturers afaik.


----------



## static_x (Jul 20, 2010)

Jumpers come into the scene only when you use the IDE/PATA HDDs and there are no jumpers for the SATA HDDs so thinking about this is out of the question...

The front panel connectors can be easily done by referring the motherboards manual.

One thing that is most important is that you must use some sort of packing between the mobo and the cabby (usually it comes with the cabby). The motherboard should not touch the cabinet when you tighten it using the screws...so watch this before doing anything else...


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2010)

^^
I thought the motherboard is mounted on the array of spacers. So how will it ever touch the chassis..?


----------



## static_x (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the problem with the cheap cabinets...I've faced it while assembling my friends PC...he bought some cheap zebronics cabby @ Rs. 400 and it has no spacers...finally i had to get some plastic spacers to mount the mobo...


----------



## borax12 (Jul 20, 2010)

hey ...its good to see people really care to take interest in custom pc building...  asigh said it correctly....it does give u a high....and the added fact that u have the bragging rights to say that this pc was built entirely by you.........Also the advantage and flexibility to choose your own parts gives pc builder a lot of joy.( i know these things have already been said a numerous times before...but it actually make me say this one last time again)...and yeah regarding the confidence levels before assembling your own pc....it sure takes a lot of confidence and yeah to be frank, a lot of know how on connections and pc hardware...but a very easy solution to that is.....watch vids(or read on forums) about new upcoming computer components (specifically the motherboard,cpu,and graphics card,the pc case) and also watch unboxing videos of new hardware like motherboards....or vids of people building new gaming rig or tutorials on building a gaming or simple custom pc and then while watching the video you hear a new term or maybe come across something that sounds weird to you ...just go and google it and then like this you will be on your way to become a geek...a full fledged computer geek....and yeah even i have the time so i can help asigh with the guide on pc building(only if you are interested


----------



## vwad (Jul 20, 2010)

One question to start with.

If I do the assembling, putting the hardware on a wooden teapoy while sitting on a small wooden stool like those used in "Poojas", will I be totally out of threat of ESD problems ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2010)

^^
No that is incorrect. The board should never touch a hard surface. Most come with a soft anti static bag, and some soft foam, that should be used. Else it can be put on the bed. Though the only time the board would touch a surface when the HSF is mounted. Post that immediately it should be transferred on top of the spacers. Regarding other stuff RAM/GPU they can be placed on hard surfaces but the golden connectors should always be free. Not even touched by the hand.

*@Borax12:*
Will send you a rough draft before I post it. We can review it. Thanks for this.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 21, 2010)

One should sit on the floor while assembling a PC, earthing frees us from static. there are some anti static belts available too which you can use although they aren't really necessary.

@asigh
Is it OK to wear rubber gloves while assembling to prevent direct contact with hand?


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> No that is incorrect. The board should never touch a hard surface. Most come with a soft anti static bag, and some soft foam, that should be used. Else it can be put on the bed. Though the only time the board would touch a surface when the HSF is mounted. Post that immediately it should be transferred on top of the spacers. Regarding other stuff RAM/GPU they can be placed on hard surfaces but the golden connectors should always be free. Not even touched by the hand.
> 
> *@Borax12:*
> Will send you a rough draft before I post it. We can review it. Thanks for this.





Cool Buddy said:


> One should sit on the floor while assembling a PC, earthing frees us from static. there are some anti static belts available too which you can use although they aren't really necessary.
> 
> @asigh
> Is it OK to wear rubber gloves while assembling to prevent direct contact with hand?



Thanks a lot bros.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> One should sit on the floor while assembling a PC, earthing frees us from static. there are some anti static belts available too which you can use although they aren't really necessary.
> 
> @asigh
> Is it OK to wear rubber gloves while assembling to prevent direct contact with hand?



I have never done this. No use being so paranoid. My back would break sitting on the floor working on a computer build. 

I also do not wear rubber gloves. Its dead hardware anyways. I just make it a point not to touch any connectivity part on the hardware. Best to discharge all residual current before dismantling -- press the power button for a few seconds with PSU cable removed.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, no paranoia from now on


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Although assembling a simple PC isn't tough, I would suggest not to do it yourself if you haven't seen anyone do it before or have no experience of fixing a RAM on a motherboard. Ideally, people buy their first PC, after sometime they open the cabinet & clean it. Then after a few days they buy a new RAM/HDD & fix it themselves. After a couple of years they open the RAM, power cables to do a thorough cleaning/fixing some errors or for upgrading. Then someday they disassemble their whole PC & assemble it again just for fun. It is at this stage that a person gets the confidence to assemble a new PC himself.



were you explaining my story? 



Cool Buddy said:


> Having said that, these jumpers actually still puzzle me, I bought a 2nd HDD and fixed it with USB just because I didn't know what to with the jumpers. Can anyone please explain!!!



i got a couple of old buddies near me. they know & understand jumpers. i don't. so take help when need help.



asigh said:


> If you dock the CPU incorrectly (damaged pins)



being even least carefully shouldn't trigger this problem. just aligh the golden triangle on proccy to that of mobo. done.



asigh said:


> and if you plug in an EPS 12V 4 PIN into a 6 PIN PEG connector or vice-versa since they are grooved quite similar.



asigh, please little explanation here. not able get you at all. & what is PEG connector?



Cool Buddy said:


> oh! that 4 pin connector! gave me nightmares once, I confused it with the CPU fan connector and it took me an hour to figure out why it won't go in.



isn't the cpu fan connector & the 4pin (proccy power) different? or am i talking about something else?



Cool Buddy said:


> For one, my brother would never think twice before opening the cabinet if there was some problem.



one similarity between ur brother & me.



asigh said:


> ^^
> I thought the motherboard is mounted on the array of spacers. So how will it ever touch the chassis..?



usually desi cabbies (sub 1.5k) don't have. reason: reduce cost to that of 5kg potatoes.



static_x said:


> This is the problem with the cheap cabinets...I've faced it while assembling my friends PC...he bought some cheap zebronics cabby @ Rs. 400 and it has no spacers...finally i had to get some plastic spacers to mount the mobo...



spell it like this: cheap desi = no spacers.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2010)

^^
The EPS 12V connector which goes near the CPU dock has 4 pins. Now the PEG connector (PCI Express Graphics) connector has 6, but the 4 from EPS 12V can also fit in there. It is very easy to get confused, since both connectors are grooved quite similar.

I have come across cases where people docked the CPU wrong, tried to close the shutter frame, and damaged stuff. So that is why I mentioned it..!

Overall where one has to use their brain the most.

1. Cable management.
2. HDD/start/reset jumpers.
3. External USB connectors.

Rest is quite simple, honestly.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 21, 2010)

hey......the best way to mount hardware or components on to the motherboard is to.....use the anti static bag(these are the polythene like bags in which the motherboard is wrapped around).......place the wooden card board box on the table.....then place the polythene like bag on top of it.......touch the cabinet floors or the motherboard for  few seconds (touching components which are to be used ....when placed onto anti static surface ....removes the chances of static discharge....)...i prefer to touch the cabinet floors and /or touch the motherboard surface kept on top of the anti static bag to make yourself grounded.....also the best idea is to first mount the cpu heatsink fan.....then install the memory sticks(RAM)...then mount the motherboard onto the cabinet (mounting screws to be used)...then continue with installation of other components


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> The EPS 12V connector which goes near the CPU dock has 4 pins. Now the PEG connector (PCI Express Graphics) connector has 6, but the 4 from EPS 12V can also fit in there. It is very easy to get confused, since both connectors are grooved quite similar.
> 
> I have come across cases where people docked the CPU wrong, tried to close the shutter frame, and damaged stuff. So that is why I mentioned it..!
> ...



Hmm. How good are MSI motherboard's manuals for HDD start reset jumpers ? & External USB connectors means those which we see in front of the cabinets connected to motherboard with cables, am I right ?



borax12 said:


> hey......the best way to mount hardware or components on to the motherboard is to.....use the anti static bag(these are the polythene like bags in which the motherboard is wrapped around).......place the wooden card board box on the table.....then place the polythene like bag on top of it.......touch the cabinet floors or the motherboard for  few seconds (touching components which are to be used ....when placed onto anti static surface ....removes the chances of static discharge....)...i prefer to touch the cabinet floors and /or touch the motherboard surface kept on top of the anti static bag to make yourself grounded.....also the best idea is to first mount the cpu heatsink fan.....then install the memory sticks(RAM)...then mount the motherboard onto the cabinet (mounting screws to be used)...then continue with installation of other components



Thanks. Yes, almost all the videos I have seen follow this sequence. Yeah, that idea against ESD is good, I shall use it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> The EPS 12V connector which goes near the CPU dock has 4 pins. Now the PEG connector (PCI Express Graphics) connector has 6, but the 4 from EPS 12V can also fit in there. It is very easy to get confused, since both connectors are grooved quite similar.
> 
> I have come across cases where people docked the CPU wrong, tried to close the shutter frame, and damaged stuff. So that is why I mentioned it..!
> ...



oh yah thanks. got it now 

add to the list a 3rd option: cabinet speakers. in some mobos theres lot of option & if diagram not accurate/no tags given under the port, it'll cause problem.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 21, 2010)

About spacers: some cabinets (like mine) have raised mounts, and hence don't require any other spacers, I think.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 21, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> were you explaining my story?


That's the story of many people, nice to know you learnt it this way too 



Sam.Shab said:


> i got a couple of old buddies near me. they know & understand jumpers. i don't. so take help when need help.



I already got my answer which I already suspected, there are no jumpers on SATA HDDs



Sam.Shab said:


> isn't the cpu fan connector & the 4pin (proccy power) different? or am i talking about something else?



Yes they are different. In that particular SMPS which I was using, the 24pin connector was split into 20pin and a separate 4pin connector which goes in beside the 20pin. Now the processor fan power is also a 4pin connector. But these 2 pins cannot be plugged in wrongly as they have the cut on different ends. But I plugged in the 20pin connector and picked up the CPU fan connector to plug in beside it. I found it won't go in & was quite puzzled by it. It was long back, around 3 years. I don't know if these connectors have changed recently.

Actually, the thing is, the SATA connector on my mobo or HDD (I can't determine which) is damaged, so if I open my cabinet, the PC stops booting up. That's why I have opened my cabinet just twice in last 1 year and am now forgetting things.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Yes they are different. In that particular SMPS which I was using, the 24pin connector was split into 20pin and a separate 4pin connector which goes in beside the 20pin. Now the processor fan power is also a 4pin connector. But these 2 pins cannot be plugged in wrongly as they have the cut on different ends. But I plugged in the 20pin connector and picked up the CPU fan connector to plug in beside it. I found it won't go in & was quite puzzled by it. It was long back, around 3 years. I don't know if these connectors have changed recently.



oh, mine is same but its attached together. 20(white) + 24(light green). and its not fan connector. its the cpu power connector. fan connector is a tiny one. size of jumper or chassis fan connector.



Cool Buddy said:


> Actually, the thing is, the SATA connector on my mobo or HDD (I can't determine which) is damaged, so if I open my cabinet, the PC stops booting up. That's why I have opened my cabinet just twice in last 1 year and am now forgetting things.



my last cabby (& the friends i referred above) have their cabbies open 24X7 (extra cooling) as we use cheap cabinets & theres no AC in our room. and yes we both use P4.


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

Can someone tell abt RC-310 from Cooler Master about the mounting technique of mobo ?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 21, 2010)

hey ..vwad ...the rc 310 uses the same mounting technique as all chassis do.....

with the pc case u will get a set of mounting screws(small little plastic made -raised screws with holes on them ..on the top......then....u gotta open up the chassis....u will see that motherboard mounting plate/tray has small holes on them...this is for motherboard mounting screws....according to your needed size of the motherboard.....(m-atx,atx,e-atx)...screw down those mounting screws onto the tray...the tray has indentations....or labels ...or general imprinted text on them to mark which all holes are representative of atx size screws and so on.....so mount those screws accordingly...then place the 'ready ' motherboard(with the cpu heatsink fan,and ram installed)...and place the motherboard onto the tray...atop these mounting screws.....and then .....(usually found in coolermaster cases)...u are required to further put normal mounting screws into the earlier installed mounting screws...so then voila ...your mobo is installed...


----------



## vwad (Jul 21, 2010)

borax12 said:


> hey ..vwad ...the rc 310 uses the same mounting technique as all chassis do.....
> 
> with the pc case u will get a set of mounting screws(small little plastic made -raised screws with holes on them ..on the top......then....u gotta open up the chassis....u will see that motherboard mounting plate/tray has small holes on them...this is for motherboard mounting screws....according to your needed size of the motherboard.....(m-atx,atx,e-atx)...screw down those mounting screws onto the tray...the tray has indentations....or labels ...or general imprinted text on them to mark which all holes are representative of atx size screws and so on.....so mount those screws accordingly...then place the 'ready ' motherboard(with the cpu heatsink fan,and ram installed)...and place the motherboard onto the tray...atop these mounting screws.....and then .....(usually found in coolermaster cases)...u are required to further put normal mounting screws into the earlier installed mounting screws...so then voila ...your mobo is installed...



WOW Thanks !! :adore:


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2010)

Read this. It is the holy grail of all connectors. Confusion should cease post this.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, I again got confused with that. So it is the CPU power connector. I thought it supplied power to the HSF.


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> OK, I again got confused with that. So it is the CPU power connector. I thought it supplied power to the HSF.



If the Geeks like you are getting confused, then imagine what will happen to me 

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------




asigh said:


> Read this. It is the holy grail of all connectors. Confusion should cease post this.



This looks like the hairs of the DJ 

But very informative, exclusive and all inclusive link :adore:


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2010)

Guys these are the basic connectors *TO* the board.

1. 20+4 pin ATX
2. EPS 12V 4+4 pin. (Some new boards have 2x 4+4)
3. At times a molex next to the first PCI.E dock for Xfire. (mine has this).

Only above three GIVE power to the board. Nothing else.

That is about it. Rest are all peripherals, which go directly to the component (HDD/DVD ROM/ controllers/GPU.).

You get various fan header pin outs -- these PULL power from the mainboard which is being supplied power via the ATX connector.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

....newer boards have the direct 8 pin power connector that goes to the top left corner of the board near the mosfets near the cpu area....so no 4+4 ....its just a single 8 pin connector now.......and yeah the molex near the pci x16 is still there coz u need to add that when doing sli or crossfire on higher end card...probably two 5850's.....


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2010)

^^
I meant the 4+4 on the PSU. Even on my board the 4+4 = 8 holes, but we do call it 4+4 right...?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah ...in a way we can but to sound more official eh!!!.....anyways this 4+4 is actually called the 8 pin .......the earlier 12 v rails had the pin connector as a 4 pin connector ...but in a matter of time board came with newer more power requirement so the 4 pin moved on to become the 8 pin power connector so PSU's started to ship with the dual 4 pin connector...(in a similar fashion as the mobo's do 20+4 connector instead of the direct 24 pin)....so ...though u can call the connector as anything u wish...but i feel usage of correct terms is better....no offense meant ....ehh!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 22, 2010)

vwad said:


> If the Geeks like you are getting confused, then imagine what will happen to me



I'm no geek, as I said earlier, I have hardly seen the inside of my cabinet in the last couple of years. You won't get confused if you just follow the motherboard's manual properly.

And one more thing, being a commerce student has it's disadvantages as far as hardware is concerned. I'm not really well versed with terms like capacitors, resistances etc.

Once again, as I said earlier, my brother could understand much more by just looking at the board than me coz he was studying computer engineering. just in case you're wondering, currently he's away for his job.


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

its ok borax bhai, 8 hai na to kuch bhi call karo, kee fark painda hai 

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




Cool Buddy said:


> I'm no geek, as I said earlier, I have hardly seen the inside of my cabinet in the last couple of years. You won't get confused if you just follow the motherboard's manual properly.
> 
> And one more thing, being a commerce student has it's disadvantages as far as hardware is concerned. I'm not really well versed with terms like capacitors, resistances etc.
> 
> Once again, as I said earlier, my brother could understand much more by just looking at the board than me coz he was studying computer engineering. just in case you're wondering, currently he's away for his job.



Me also a have been a commerce student so know the problems 

I said that reading your title Alpha Geek


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

actually to say nobody is a geek....this term is more aptly applied to anybody who has a passionate and inner liking for the subject or hobby in this case....."alpha geek"....does sound geeky though...no offense meant anyways.....and yeah remeber..the meore you take interested you become in computers....the more it sucks you into the never ending rabbit hole of geekology and technology...so be geeky...and hers to everybody........cheers!!!!!


----------



## vwad (Jul 22, 2010)

borax12 said:


> actually to say nobody is a geek....this term is more aptly applied to anybody who has a passionate and inner liking for the subject or hobby in this case....."alpha geek"....does sound geeky though...no offense meant anyways.....and yeah remeber..the meore you take interested you become in computers....the more it sucks you into the never ending rabbit hole of geekology and technology...so be geeky...and hers to everybody........cheers!!!!!



Nicely put.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks...waise my belief is to be mkore aware and know more on computer technology is watch vids (youtube) on newly release hardware.....or take part in other computer forms like anandtech,techenclave,tomshardware,etc.....wise do u guys wanna know how i take my dailydose(sorry if aomebodies not iterested)....i fill up 98 INR top up on my nkoia nuron(5230) phone and use airtel mobile internet....and watch 3gp quality youtube vids daily(i have a 2 gb limit....its actually more than enough)and then look up for terms that striles my head....on listening to the entire....vid....so thats how i keep myself updtaed...and please mods...this aint spam...so please dont delete this post


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2010)

borax12 said:


> yeah ...in a way we can but to sound more official eh!!!.....anyways this 4+4 is actually called the 8 pin .......the earlier 12 v rails had the pin connector as a 4 pin connector ...but in a matter of time board came with newer more power requirement so the 4 pin moved on to become the 8 pin power connector so PSU's started to ship with the dual 4 pin connector...(in a similar fashion as the mobo's do 20+4 connector instead of the direct 24 pin)....so ...though u can call the connector as anything u wish...but i feel usage of correct terms is better....no offense meant ....ehh!!



I do understand how the boards came out with more requirement. Speaking of terminology, but saying 'correct terms' is incorrect. Even today on an 8 PIN EPS 12V, the 4+4 can be connected, just using a 4 PIN only. That is why it is called 4+4. It is not mandate to use both pins. Only if extreme OC (power requirement) is seen in the future, both pins can be deployed. I feel it is safer to use 4+4 since the user knows he can get a board with 8 PIN requirement OR 4 PIN, and his PSU will supply via the 4+4.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 23, 2010)

Alpha geek has been assigned automatically depending on the number of posts, it hasn't been written by me.


* I too was interested in computers, initially I wanted to learn some coding & when I got my first PC I had started learning flash, then HTML & javascript. But slowly my interst waned as I knew it won't be of any use in my field. I just got interested in Internet & multimedia. (I know a bit of photoshop). Then when I wanted to buy the new PC, I got intersted in hardware, new PC is now 3 and a half years old, since then I've been advising my friends whenever they need to buy or upgrade & have constantly tried to remain updated & in the process I've gained some knowledge. But due to a lack of professional or career interests, I stay away from complicated terms like 12 volt rails & this 4+4.


* yet, as far as my friends are concerned, for them I'm the biggest geek in the world, according to them I know everything they need. Just the other day one of my friends who bought a PC as per my suggestion called me and said thanks as he hadn't got a graphics card and yet he is able to run crysis on his machine. He was quite surprised by this fact as he has seen new machines incapable of running 2 year old games and here he was running new games (although at pretty low settings) on his cheap machine which cost just 22300 for a full PC. then I explained to him why I had stressed on the Biostar TA785G3 HD board.


* Yet, they only need to come to this forum to know that there are hundreds of people who make my knowledge look inadequate for any real purpose. I come to this forum to share whatever little knowledge I have & in the process I learn a lot of new things every day.


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Alpha geek has been assigned automatically depending on the number of posts, it hasn't been written by me.
> 
> 
> * I too was interested in computers, initially I wanted to learn some coding & when I got my first PC I had started learning flash, then HTML & javascript. But slowly my interst waned as I knew it won't be of any use in my field. I just got interested in Internet & multimedia. (I know a bit of photoshop). Then when I wanted to buy the new PC, I got intersted in hardware, new PC is now 3 and a half years old, since then I've been advising my friends whenever they need to buy or upgrade & have constantly tried to remain updated & in the process I've gained some knowledge. But due to a lack of professional or career interests, I stay away from complicated terms like 12 volt rails & this 4+4.
> ...



Put even in nicer manner :adore:

I guess I am on the first step right now of your ladder.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

asigh said:


> I do understand how the boards came out with more requirement. Speaking of terminology, but saying 'correct terms' is incorrect. Even today on an 8 PIN EPS 12V, the 4+4 can be connected, just using a 4 PIN only. That is why it is called 4+4. It is not mandate to use both pins. Only if extreme OC (power requirement) is seen in the future, both pins can be deployed. I feel it is safer to use 4+4 since the user knows he can get a board with 8 PIN requirement OR 4 PIN, and his PSU will supply via the 4+4.



.....any p55 board.....or even x58 or the amd 8XX boards.....all have  8pin connection requirements now.....u cannot add a 4 pin into an 8 pin NOW......so its not only for overclocking but in general use too.....so the 4pin that was the requirement earlier...morphed to  8 pin 12V connectors......in general yes you said it correclty.....we CAN add two 4 pins into the 8 pin slot ....when using Power supllies that ship witht the old ATX standards....with the dual 4 pin connector...there.....
another thing...take this  into account ...you have an old power supply....by old i mean ..older standards.....you have decided to install a 5870 in the board.....as well as an amd 1090t be too....now as per the power requirements...you need a 8 pin connector .....for the cpu....so u use both the 4 pin connectors....no what happens is u lose the 4 pin power connector required for the 5870 as well(as u may know these days these card require both a six pin and 1 4 pin connector,,,,,,so u see u have no connectors left...so thats why we clearly distinguish between a 4 pin anda n 8 pin now....i hope that explains...


----------



## asingh (Jul 23, 2010)

^^
Not sure. I have seen guys using one EPS 12V on P55 and X58, if they will not OC. Which GPU requires a 4 PIN PEG connector. It is either 6 PIN, 8 PIN, or both..? Is there any PEG connector which is 4 PIN..?


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

in total what power connectors in recent board go are the 24 pin ...and the 8 pin in the mosfets zone....its the 8 pin 12v rail i am talking abt from the psu...heres the link that supports it(4+4...in same slot if power supply is of older standards)
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/227971-33-motherboard-power-connector
.....the 5850 does(dont remember the model and make....i mean the brand).....as for the dual 6 pin requiremnt card....heres it....Radeon HD 5870 Review


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

Guys Guys, Please Stop Pinning Each Other. I got the point


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

...actually we weren't vwad......i just realized my mistake today evening......i saw and rechecked.....asigh...is right....i mistook the 6 pin power connector on the gpu fr a 4 pin.....higher end cards have either dual 6 pin or one 6 pin and one 8 pin...theres actually no 4 pin...the dual 4 pins are only for the aux power source for the cpu (12V evs rail.....)....so in a way ...my bad.... ....and remember the 4 pin cannot be installed on a 8 pin but a 8 pin can be installed on a 4 pin board.....with the rest of the 4 pins left unistalled...unused.....


----------



## vwad (Jul 23, 2010)

borax12 said:


> ...actually we weren't vwad......i just realized my mistake today evening......i saw and rechecked.....asigh...is right....i mistook the 6 pin power connector on the gpu fr a 4 pin.....higher end cards have either dual 6 pin or one 6 pin and one 8 pin...theres actually no 4 pin...the dual 4 pins are only for the aux power source for the cpu (12V evs rail.....)....so in a way ...my bad.... ....and remember the 4 pin cannot be installed on a 8 pin but a 8 pin can be installed on a 4 pin board.....with the rest of the 4 pins left unistalled...unused.....



Kewl. The forest of wires, I am coming


----------



## borax12 (Jul 23, 2010)

ha ha....lol....thats a great way to put it....!!! nice


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2010)

That is the grave mistake which most people make, or try. They try to force fit the EPS12V on the GPU 6 PIN (since 2 are pure earthing), or vice a versa try to push a 6 PIN PEG into the EPS12V socket, since it is slit grooved it makes it in. Then the problems start. But if you guys see the guide which I posted you can never ever go wrong. Heck...! If you do not have the www on when assembling, take a print of that page. Will save you headaches.

Borax12, PM me your mail id. Will send you the assembly guide, so both of us can review it, and make changes and post the final version. Probably soon will be mounting a 1 TB HDD, so will dismantle the system to clean it out. While putting it back together, will take extensive images. But TDF has a  limit of 15. Sad.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 24, 2010)

asigh said:


> But TDF has a  limit of 15. Sad.




You could post the tutorial with images on blogger.


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

asigh said:


> That is the grave mistake which most people make, or try. They try to force fit the EPS12V on the GPU 6 PIN (since 2 are pure earthing), or vice a versa try to push a 6 PIN PEG into the EPS12V socket, since it is slit grooved it makes it in. Then the problems start. But if you guys see the guide which I posted you can never ever go wrong. Heck...! If you do not have the www on when assembling, take a print of that page. Will save you headaches.
> 
> Borax12, PM me your mail id. Will send you the assembly guide, so both of us can review it, and make changes and post the final version. Probably soon will be mounting a 1 TB HDD, so will dismantle the system to clean it out. While putting it back together, will take extensive images. But TDF has a  limit of 15. Sad.





Cool Buddy said:


> You could post the tutorial with images on blogger.



Exactly.  Waiting desperately :jump:


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

asigh said:


> That is the grave mistake which most people make, or try. They try to force fit the EPS12V on the GPU 6 PIN (since 2 are pure earthing), or vice a versa try to push a 6 PIN PEG into the EPS12V socket, since it is slit grooved it makes it in. Then the problems start. But if you guys see the guide which I posted you can never ever go wrong. Heck...! If you do not have the www on when assembling, take a print of that page. Will save you headaches.
> 
> Borax12, PM me your mail id. Will send you the assembly guide, so both of us can review it, and make changes and post the final version. Probably soon will be mounting a 1 TB HDD, so will dismantle the system to clean it out. While putting it back together, will take extensive images. But TDF has a  limit of 15. Sad.




as the 8 pin or 4 pin(patterned grooves for cpu power) are made in such a way that only the 8 or 4 pin connector ports can go in............i believe the vice versa thing is possible.(..as a mikstake) but i believe trying to force the 8 pin or 4 in into the gpu aint possible....it wont go in ....i sppose or would it....no idea nevr tried.........!!!!

as for the tutorial ...yeah me ready.....i will pm you my email id......but one thing i believe....it will be better to post it as a video.......or write it up on mine or your blog..(mine is freshly made with no entries in it....its techgaame.blogspot.com)....youtube is probably a better idea...


----------



## vwad (Jul 24, 2010)

borax12 said:


> as the 8 pin or 4 pin(patterned grooves for cpu power) are made in such a way that only the 8 or 4 pin connector ports can go in............i believe the vice versa thing is possible.(..as a mikstake) but i believe trying to force the 8 pin or 4 in into the gpu aint possible....it wont go in ....i sppose or would it....no idea nevr tried.........!!!!
> 
> as for the tutorial ...yeah me ready.....i will pm you my email id......but one thing i believe....it will be better to post it as a video.......or write it up on mine or your blog..(mine is freshly made with no entries in it....its techgaame.blogspot.com)....youtube is probably a better idea...



Do both if possible YT and Blogger


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah sure....i am writing and filming my own as well... we will do a collaborative one too.....waise my pc is like really ols....so wouldnt possibly be able to ...tell and show everything...so i believe i will take help from some other pre made comp vids...........or shoot at somebody elses pc...my friends in locality i believe...

so i will shoot with the help of my own pc.....and some parts witht he help of my friends's


----------



## asingh (Jul 24, 2010)

borax12 said:


> as the 8 pin or 4 pin(patterned grooves for cpu power) are made in such a way that only the 8 or 4 pin connector ports can go in............i believe the vice versa thing is possible.(..as a mikstake) but i believe trying to force the 8 pin or 4 in into the gpu aint possible....it wont go in ....i sppose or would it....no idea nevr tried.........!!!!
> 
> as for the tutorial ...yeah me ready.....i will pm you my email id......but one thing i believe....it will be better to post it as a video.......or write it up on mine or your blog..(mine is freshly made with no entries in it....its techgaame.blogspot.com)....youtube is probably a better idea...



It can be force fitted. There are all sort of geeks on the net..! That is why I stressed EPS 12V vs. PEG connector. Easiest place to go wrong..!

Replied to your PM. Thanks.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah sure...there are such people as well.......and yes it can be forced fitted....i saw it just now....on the linustechtips comment box in its YT channel....and yes no probs for the PM man......you are welcome(to be more official)


----------

